# Not Sure What You'd Call It But..



## Ploppy Blobby (May 1, 2020)

I rather like it. 270mm long. Blade 120mm 52100 with 62 HRC (overkill?) 
Handle did not go to plan, had to fill a lot of gaps with gorilla glue.
Handle is oak from wine barrels.
Don't know to accurately cut the wood to fit the handle. Might try 2 pieces glued, anyone got any other ideas?


----------



## Bert2368 (May 1, 2020)

I would call it a petty knife.

Nice job- As far as the fit of tang to handle- Do you have access to a table saw? Or a drill press?


----------



## Ploppy Blobby (May 1, 2020)

Bert2368 said:


> I would call it a petty knife.
> 
> Nice job- As far as the fit of tang to handle- Do you have access to a table saw? Or a drill press?


Thanks, petty, suppose tht's what it is D'Oh!
i cut that groove with a chop-saw, a not-to-be-repeated experience. 
Drill press, yes i do. Feeling thick, cannot quite visualise how it would help.?


----------



## Bert2368 (May 1, 2020)

Yes, chop saws are not super precise, even If you can immobilize the work piece.

Table saw with a blade cutting a kerf thinner than or exactly the same as your tang, ideally with work piece clamped in a sled running in the miter grooves.

Drill press, perhaps try making knives with a slightly narrower tang, designed to be inserted into the drilled recess of wa style handles as many here have done?

-Or- get an XY table similar to a small milling machine table, lock the quill to prevent vertical movement, chuck an end mill of desired width or a drywall cutout tool bit into press, feed the handle into the cutter. Needs careful setup and a stiff drill press with good bearings, not the force direction against spindle most of them were designed to work with.

Table saw and a sled would be my first choice if I were making one piece handles for partial tang knives in the style shown. But I've already got most of the required equipment.


----------



## inferno (May 1, 2020)

Ploppy Blobby said:


> I rather like it. 270mm long. Blade 120mm 52100 with 62 HRC (overkill?)
> Handle did not go to plan, had to fill a lot of gaps with gorilla glue.
> Handle is oak from wine barrels.
> Don't know to accurately cut the wood to fit the handle. Might try 2 pieces glued, anyone got any other ideas? View attachment 78911



stack x number of hacksaw blades in a hacksaw to get the required thickness of the slot.


----------



## camperman (May 2, 2020)

Here's how I do some of my part tang knives. The insert is layered G10.


----------



## camperman (May 2, 2020)

Nice looking knife and the hardness sounds about right.


----------



## Ploppy Blobby (May 2, 2020)

Bert2368 said:


> Table saw and a sled would be my first choice


Yes, that would be mine too. I had one and gave it away cos I never used it


----------



## Bert2368 (May 2, 2020)

Ploppy Blobby said:


> Yes, that would be mine too. I had one and gave it away cos I never used it


The definition of junk is something you give/throw away a week before you finally need it.





(Be very careful opening any of my closets/cupboards-Avalanche conditions prevail)


----------



## Ploppy Blobby (Aug 22, 2020)

Talking about junk, made this, don't know what I was thinking.
Maybe I had a fever? Maybe I saw something similar and copied it?
Anyway, its carbon steel hardened to 60-61 HRC and the only think I can think of using it for is a daft cheeseknife?
Unless anyone can help me with a better idea...............................


----------



## banzai_burrito (Aug 22, 2020)

Mini herb / veggie chopper?


----------



## Tim Rowland (Aug 22, 2020)

I think it is a fine looking petty. The profile looks like it may make a great steak knife as well.


----------



## Ploppy Blobby (Aug 24, 2020)

I don't want ot body same it, but it is soooooo fat!


----------



## big D (Aug 24, 2020)

?





__





Welcome to Jende Industries, The Holy Mecca of Sharp


We offer sharpening products for JIGS, Edge Pro, Hapstone, TSPRof, KME & Wicked Edge. Also stock chef knives, Taiwan Tuna Knives, reed knives, Sharpening stones, knife strops, stropping emulsions, Master Kuo & Maestro Wu.




jendeindustries.com


----------



## Bert2368 (Aug 24, 2020)

big D said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



?!

"Bombshell steel". Litterally. They started out making knives from shell fragments and dud artillery rounds scrounged off their beaches.


----------



## big D (Aug 24, 2020)

Bert2368 said:


> ?!
> 
> "Bombshell steel". Litterally. They started out making knives from sheit reminded me of thisll fragments and dud artillery rounds scrounged off their beaches.



Ploppy asked about his second knife... it reminded me of this.


----------



## Ploppy Blobby (Aug 25, 2020)

big D said:


> ?


Aren't I an idiot, posting whileunder the influence.
Meant
I don't want to body shame it but it is sooooo fat!


----------



## cotedupy (Aug 25, 2020)

I missed this thread... I've also been using wine oak to make handles, what kind of wood do you have? Is it from barrels, rather than staves?

Most of mine have been for wa tangs, so probably can't offer any decent advice on making good scales, but this here's my progress from never having made a knife handle before, to being ok at it now: Wine and Wood (handles)

And my two latest ones from the last few days, which I was quite pleased with:


----------



## Ploppy Blobby (Aug 25, 2020)

Nice, oak can be lovely. I get better results using barrel staves (French bordeaux barriques if that makes a difference) that oak not soaked in wine for a year. 
Have been trying to incorporate the staining into the handles with varying degrees of success. Looks like you have a similar idea


----------



## cotedupy (Aug 26, 2020)

Ah ok, so yours is actually from a barrique, rather than just the planks which I have? What do you do about curvature, or is it just the heads of the barrels you're using?

On my ones a lot of the actual colour from the wine that get's into the wood is very dark, rather than purple, as it's the solids and the tannins that are getting left in it. So after proper sanding it mostly shows up as highlights in the grain, tho a couple of my thicker ones have a proper dark stripe running down them which is quite cool.

Do you work in the wine industry out of interest?


----------



## Ploppy Blobby (Aug 26, 2020)

I do work in the wine trade, selling wine to the trade, not in the winemaking end. Have been lucky enough to get my hands on a a couple of cheap barrels which have broken down for the staves (made kniferacks and the like).
The ends of the barrels are flat so useful for full tang.
Have branched into wa type handles recently, only because the full tang handels were gob5h1te so cut them down. This is one I cut down:


the wood is the end part of a stave and am trying to use the curve as part of the handle's shape a little like these


----------



## cotedupy (Aug 31, 2020)

Very cool!

I've been using flat staves (not from barrels), the kind winemakers suspend in tanks of wine, which probably happens more often here than it might do in Europe. I'm going to grab a 300L barrel from a friend of mine later this week, but I'm not sure what I'll do with the curves. I like your idea tho! I might experiment with that too...

(I was working in importing and sales in the UK for the last 10 or so years too. Now moved to Aus. Tricky times in the biz :/ )


----------



## Ploppy Blobby (Sep 1, 2020)

cotedupy said:


> Very cool!
> 
> I've been using flat staves (not from barrels), the kind winemakers suspend in tanks of wine, which probably happens more often here than it might do in Europe. I'm going to grab a 300L barrel from a friend of mine later this week, but I'm not sure what I'll do with the curves. I like your idea tho! I might experiment with that too...
> 
> (I was working in importing and sales in the UK for the last 10 or so years too. Now moved to Aus. Tricky times in the biz :/ )


Yeah, very interesting times al over really.
I think maybe the flats will be easier to use, will have to see if I can get my grubby mitts on some


----------

